# Trying to get off Prilosec....NAUSEA....GERD



## MandaLs (Sep 19, 2010)

A little history about my GI issues. Back in November 09 I noticed I was nauseated alot, thought I was pregnant, took a pregnancy test, it was negative. From Nov until Feb I had bouts of nausea at least once a week, mainly at night or early in the am around 2 or 3 am. In Feb. I ate some fried chicken that made me SICK, vomiting and "D" for a few hours. I was 28 and hadnt vomited since I was a kid, so young that I cant even remember the last time I vomited. After that episode I stayed nauseated all the time, and it would come in spells again mainly in the early am hours at least once a week. I saw a nurse practitioner for the nausea in April and she did a full blood work up. I was Neg for H. Pylori and had no other abnormal blood work. She put me on a supplement called Inflammacore. You drink 8oz once a day and its supposed to cleanse your liver. I tried that, didn't help, so went back to the NP a month later and she put me on DGL. That didn't work either. So I went to a normal family doctor in June. She put me on Prilosec and referred me to a GI doc. The Prilosecc did the trick for the most part. The nausea wasnt nearly as severe, not 100% better but I'd say it was 90% better. Saw the GI doc in July. And she told me since the Prilosec was working, it could be GERD, an ulcer, gastritis OR my gallbladder. But given my age and mildness of my symptoms, she wouldn't do an EGD unless I wanted her to. I decided against the EGD. She also told me to try to wean off the Prilosec after two months. Well Monday 9/13 was two months, and I have been taking 20mg of Prilosec every other day since Monday. Im not doing well with the Prilosec every other day. My nausea is back, but the weird thing is, the day I take prilosec is the day Im nauseated. Not the day I skip it. ?????????? I have also started taking a probiotic supplement.Nausea is my only symptom, no pain or anything else...Any advice or input is GREATLY appreciated!Thanks!


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I had stomach problems since my late 20s, likely because of my diet and chain smoking. By the time I had reached my 40s it had become quite serious. Slowly it developed into full out reflux with pain from breakfast onward. In 1998 I started taking a flavonoid supplement, with anti-inflammatory properties that hadn't been identified at that time, for cardiovascular problems and my GERD (along with my diarrhea) disappeared. If you decide you want to ditch the PPIs, it might be worth a trial.Mark


----------



## PurpleCloud (Aug 2, 2011)

MandaLs said:


> A little history about my GI issues. Back in November 09 I noticed I was nauseated alot, thought I was pregnant, took a pregnancy test, it was negative. From Nov until Feb I had bouts of nausea at least once a week, mainly at night or early in the am around 2 or 3 am. In Feb. I ate some fried chicken that made me SICK, vomiting and "D" for a few hours. I was 28 and hadnt vomited since I was a kid, so young that I cant even remember the last time I vomited. After that episode I stayed nauseated all the time, and it would come in spells again mainly in the early am hours at least once a week. I saw a nurse practitioner for the nausea in April and she did a full blood work up. I was Neg for H. Pylori and had no other abnormal blood work. She put me on a supplement called Inflammacore. You drink 8oz once a day and its supposed to cleanse your liver. I tried that, didn't help, so went back to the NP a month later and she put me on DGL. That didn't work either. So I went to a normal family doctor in June. She put me on Prilosec and referred me to a GI doc. The Prilosecc did the trick for the most part. The nausea wasnt nearly as severe, not 100% better but I'd say it was 90% better. Saw the GI doc in July. And she told me since the Prilosec was working, it could be GERD, an ulcer, gastritis OR my gallbladder. But given my age and mildness of my symptoms, she wouldn't do an EGD unless I wanted her to. I decided against the EGD. She also told me to try to wean off the Prilosec after two months. Well Monday 9/13 was two months, and I have been taking 20mg of Prilosec every other day since Monday. Im not doing well with the Prilosec every other day. My nausea is back, but the weird thing is, the day I take prilosec is the day Im nauseated. Not the day I skip it. ?????????? I have also started taking a probiotic supplement.Nausea is my only symptom, no pain or anything else...Any advice or input is GREATLY appreciated!Thanks!


Hi! Have you tried ginger for nausea? You can chew it, drink in tea or buy capsules. Maybe even try before eating, or include in the meal.(Also I found apples can help!)Best of luck.


----------

